# PBeM GAME



## Ogwar (Sep 8, 2004)

I don't post a lot, but those who know me, know it's al about the fun.  There is a new turn based play by email game out there.  You gus should really check it out, it's called Gondor: The lost Realms and it's run by a couple of cool RPGers from teh Netherlands.  They are beta and free and a lot of fun.  

Check them out at Turn2Turn.com and their forum is http://gondor.ath.cx

Thanks for checking it out


----------

